# Disqualified: Bulldog and Pekingese Fail Crufts Vet Checks



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Disqualified: Bulldog and Pekingese Fail Crufts Vet Checks | Life With Dogs


> No dog representing the Pekingese and Bulldog were allowed to compete in Thursday evening’s Best in Group competitions at Crufts after they failed the new veterinary checks that have been introduced to the show.
> 
> The Best of Breed award was not given to Pekingese, Palacegarden Bianca, or Bulldog, Mellowmood One In A Million, following their veterinary checks, which were carried out by an independent veterinary surgeon. This means that the dogs will not be allowed to continue into the Toy or Utility Best in Group competitions respectively.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

This is the best news I've heard ALL YEAR! Finally the KC is taking some accountability for the breeds it has allowed to become endowed with overwhelming health debilitations. I literally teared up with joy. :')


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm confused - didn't that terribly disfigured Peke win best in show at Crufts?


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

> I'm confused - didn't that terribly disfigured Peke win best in show at Crufts?


I think that was Westminster.


I saw this news on another forum and it's great to see they are starting to make health a part of the show world! I don't expect breeders are happy about it, but if dogs are so disfigured it's unhealthy for them they won't be winning shows, and that's definitely a good thing. I wonder if this is all a result of the pedigreed dogs exposed documentary, if it is then I'm really impressed with how much effect it's having.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

That was Westminster.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Bravo to Crufts. Hopefully the US will follow suit....sooner rather than later so unhealthy dogs aren't allowed to win high status shows.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That is marvelous and amazing. Really, I never expected that to happen. The only way to stop this kind of mutancy is to keep people from winning championships and making their dogs prize breeding material.

This does appear to be a step in that direction!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am thrilled to hear it, maybe the US will follow suit. I don't think it too much to ask that a top winning dog have a clear health test - especially just a basic exam.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I understand why this is but I'm a little confused as to why this is. Using myself as the example here. I stopped eating high sodium foods for a few months. Now I can't stomach it without ill. Can't take pop, milk or any of those other habits I use to enjoy either since my body has progressed away from them. I recently managed to injury my hip and I have high blood pressure. Should I not have any kids? It makes me wonder about this in relation to K9's. 

Here is my experience on breeding fish for about 10 years. I started out with crappy pet store lines. They had shorter life spans and were more prone to fatal disease. This was however decreased dramatically after the first off spring with 1 fish showing better qualities than I ever seen before anywhere. After the second offspring it was all non existent with health issues. I fed a good diet, and blessed them with the best environmental I could. I exercise my fish mental abilities and touchiness to get a idea and sold them based off personalities of the fish rather than the breed that most go by.

BTW, I agreed with the above disqualifications from the shows. It just makes me wonder.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> I understand why this is but I'm a little confused as to why this is. Using myself as the example here. I stopped eating high sodium foods for a few months. Now I can't stomach it without ill. Can't take pop, milk or any of those other habits I use to enjoy either since my body has progressed away from them. I recently managed to injury my hip and I have high blood pressure. Should I not have any kids? It makes me wonder about this in relation to K9's.
> 
> Here is my experience on breeding fish for about 10 years. I started out with crappy pet store lines. They had shorter life spans and were more prone to fatal disease. This was however decreased dramatically after the first off spring with 1 fish showing better qualities than I ever seen before anywhere. After the second offspring it was all non existent with health issues. I fed a good diet, and blessed them with the best environmental I could. I exercise my fish mental abilities and touchiness to get a idea and sold them based off personalities of the fish rather than the breed that most go by.
> 
> BTW, I agreed with the above disqualifications from the shows. It just makes me wonder.


the difference is this - you were changing the environment of the fish, not the fish itself. If you bred your fish to have gills that didn't work properly so they could only breathe when sucking air at the top of the water, and two tails so they could only swim in circles, that's more like what has happened to dogs.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

This is great!! I wonder what the bulldog and Peke fanciers/breeders will do?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I am really interested in what they thought about the GSDs. i think their deformities are so disabling it would be really nice if they disqualified all of them, also.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

My initial reaction was the same as all of yours... however, it's now come to light that the Bulldog was DQ'd for a scratch on the eye - an injury that will heal and would obviously have no effect on offspring - and that this dog has actually passed health testing for hips, elbows, trachea etc.

So, is this just another avenue for politics? Crufts DQ's two very high profile breeds and everyone goes "yay! way to go!", when in fact, no real improvement is being made.

Hmmm...


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

bridget246 said:


> I understand why this is but I'm a little confused as to why this is. Using myself as the example here. I stopped eating high sodium foods for a few months. Now I can't stomach it without ill. Can't take pop, milk or any of those other habits I use to enjoy either since my body has progressed away from them. I recently managed to injury my hip and I have high blood pressure. Should I not have any kids? It makes me wonder about this in relation to K9's.


I don't like people comparing humans to dogs. If you want to think that way, then we shouldn't interfere in dog breeding at all. We should let them reproduce at will because that's how humans do it. We shouldn't restrict them to purebred dog breeding because humans are allowed to breed with any race/ethnicity they like. You wouldn't spay/neuter a human so you shouldn't do it to a dog.

You get my point.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

CoverTune said:


> My initial reaction was the same as all of yours... however, it's now come to light that the Bulldog was DQ'd for a scratch on the eye - an injury that will heal and would obviously have no effect on offspring - and that this dog has actually passed health testing for hips, elbows, trachea etc.
> 
> So, is this just another avenue for politics? Crufts DQ's two very high profile breeds and everyone goes "yay! way to go!", when in fact, no real improvement is being made.
> 
> Hmmm...


Man these dog shows sure confuse me. The article says


> *No dog* representing the Pekingese and Bulldog were allowed to compete in Thursday evening’s Best in Group competitions at Crufts after they failed the new veterinary checks that have been introduced to the show.


Does that mean no bulldogs period, or no bulldog because the ONE bulldog was disqualified and all the other ones had already been knocked out of the competition?

If that one was disqualified, it seems like the second place bulldog could have moved up.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

The Clumber Spaniel failed the vet check and was disqualified also.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> I understand why this is but I'm a little confused as to why this is. Using myself as the example here. I stopped eating high sodium foods for a few months. Now I can't stomach it without ill. Can't take pop, milk or any of those other habits I use to enjoy either since my body has progressed away from them. I recently managed to injury my hip and I have high blood pressure. Should I not have any kids? It makes me wonder about this in relation to K9's.
> 
> Here is my experience on breeding fish for about 10 years. I started out with crappy pet store lines. They had shorter life spans and were more prone to fatal disease. This was however decreased dramatically after the first off spring with 1 fish showing better qualities than I ever seen before anywhere. After the second offspring it was all non existent with health issues. I fed a good diet, and blessed them with the best environmental I could. I exercise my fish mental abilities and touchiness to get a idea and sold them based off personalities of the fish rather than the breed that most go by.
> 
> BTW, I agreed with the above disqualifications from the shows. It just makes me wonder.


The way I see it is, a dog doesn't care if it never has puppies. Dude isn't any happier or unhappier for never having been bred. With humans, it is different. We grow up with kids being expected of us and it has become the norm to grow up, get married, and have kids. There are many variables in there with humans. I don't want all of you mothers getting upset with me. I am not saying you only had kids because society expects it. I know what I am trying to say here but it just isn't making any sense in writing. Hahaha. 

If Dude were told in dogspeak that he was never going to be a father, do we really think he would be heartbroken? I don't. A human, on the other hand, would be very upset. I hope you all can gather my meaning from this.

Another factor is that domestic dogs are, in a sense, a man made species. We didn't MAKE dogs but we changed what they look like on the outside to fit our needs and our lifestyles. There is no "survival of the fittest" here. Humans breed dogs incapable of breeding on their own all the time. I watched a video of a man with a short, squat, supposed pit bull that looked like it spent the first 5 years of its life carrying bricks on its back being bred to his own mother... The dog had to be physically helped to mate the female. In the "wild", that dog would never have been able to pass on his genes. We humans make it possible for these dogs to pass on their genes. Because we have taken the initiative to do so, we at least need to be responsible for what genes we allow these dogs to pass on. If a dog has a health issue that could be genetically given to offspring then we should not breed that dog. If you KNOW you have a dog with a genetic disorder, why would you want to risk the pups having to suffer through it too?




xellil said:


> Man these dog shows sure confuse me. The article says
> 
> Does that mean no bulldogs period, or no bulldog because the ONE bulldog was disqualified and all the other ones had already been knocked out of the competition?
> 
> If that one was disqualified, it seems like the second place bulldog could have moved up.


From what I gathered, Best of Breed has no restrictions, no vet checks, etc. The dogs who win BOB are vet checked. So one bulldog, one dogue, one GSD, etc. If that dog does not pass the health check then your breed is not represented at all. I can see why it might make sense that a 2nd place dog might move up but that dog was not deemed to be as good as the dog who was just disqualified or it would have won instead. 

Personally, I think it's better that the breed just isn't represented because it will make ALL of the breed's breeders stop and think about how to breed their breed better. 



Javadoo said:


> The Clumber Spaniel failed the vet check and was disqualified also.


Now we just need to find out why. Hahaha.



This whole thing makes me happy. It isn't enough, but it is a start. I saw a comment on that article about why some other breeds aren't included as well such as the cavalier, the corgis, the basset, etc aren't in there too but I read a response on how their issues wouldn't be able to have them disqualified just through a simple vet check. That those things would require x-rays, etc.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

> Now we just need to find out why. Hahaha.


The Clumber failed due to ectropian
- Terrierman's Daily Dose -


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

Boo on this one 
I have a Peke and a Bulldog


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

dooneygirl09 said:


> Boo on this one
> I have a Peke and a Bulldog


Why boo? This is a great thing for these breeds. Both of these breeds have become very unhealthy as a whole and it would be wonderful to eliminate some of the issues that have cropped up through bad breeding. As a bulldog and pekingese owner, you should be happy. I would be if I was. Heck, I'm happy and I'm not an owner of one of these breeds. 

I would LOVE an english bulldog but, as it is, I am more inclined to go with a "bulldog" that may have a boxer ancestor in there somewhere because they seem to have fewer health issues (the ones that I have met, anyways). 

But this thought just occurred to me: Are you saying boo because the breeds' health have gone so far downhill and you wish this weren't the case?


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I definitely think its a step in the right direction! I would like to see this applied to all breeds though and not just 15. I also think it would be better to have the dogs examined before they go into the ring at all (However, I get that this isn't very feasible right now).


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Here is a recent photo of my Dogue (which is on the list.) Believe it or not, I recently had a conversation with a DDB breeder who subtly hinted that my Dogue was somewhat "sub-par" because his 'stop' would, ideally, be shorter. Really? For what reason? To scrunch his face up so much as to hinder his breathing? To make him even more wrinkly because that's what people like to see?

Okay, fine. Keep on breeding your flat-faced mastiffs and make money hand-over-fist until they just can't even walk without gasping for air...

Unbelievable.

I hope what is happening over in Europe (specifically Crufts) is a giant step in the right direction...


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

I think it's a step in the right direction!! Now for all dogs who run the Iditarod they go through vet checks and have bloodwork done as well. Not sure what is done in the vet check and how thorough it is with respect to the Iditarod. However, if the Iditarod with limited finnances can pull off more thorough checks on thousands of dogs why can't high profile dog shows? Shoot years ago the Iditarod almost couldn't go off due to limited funds, but when dogs died on the trail they took steps to really try to only let the healthiest compete in such a grueling race. Just sayin....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Here is a recent photo of my Dogue (which is on the list.) Believe it or not, I recently had a conversation with a DDB breeder who subtly hinted that my Dogue was somewhat "sub-par" because his 'stop' would, ideally, be shorter. Really? For what reason? To scrunch his face up so much as to hinder his breathing? To make him even more wrinkly because that's what people like to see?
> 
> Okay, fine. Keep on breeding your flat-faced mastiffs and make money hand-over-fist until they just can't even walk without gasping for air...
> 
> ...


I know, isn't it ridiculous! They are breeding the B.T's with really short "stops" and they think it is gorgeous, really trying to make the Bulldog come out some way in their lineage! But it sure is a health issue!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I would LOVE an english bulldog but, as it is, I am more inclined to go with a "bulldog" that may have a boxer ancestor in there somewhere because they seem to have fewer health issues (the ones that I have met, anyways).


Try an Olde English Bulldogge!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Yep, OEBs are already in my list of breeds I want to own one day. I almost ended up with one several years ago but it just didn't end up working out. I love how they are more athletic than a "regular" bulldog. I love these guys


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I have a question...what about bull terriers and their egg shaped heads? Health issues? I know it's very drastic compared to how they used to look, wasn't sure if they were on the radar though.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

DeekenDog said:


> I definitely think its a step in the right direction! I would like to see this applied to all breeds though and not just 15. I also think it would be better to have the dogs examined before they go into the ring at all (However, I get that this isn't very feasible right now).


I agree that it seems rather arbitrary to limit it to just those 15 breeds. They should make it apply to all the breeds that are entered into the show. I would love to see the Chows brought back to a more natural state so I have no problem with them being on the list, but I would also like to see Lhasa's and other breeds included on it.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

meggels said:


> I have a question...what about bull terriers and their egg shaped heads? Health issues? I know it's very drastic compared to how they used to look, wasn't sure if they were on the radar though.


They don't have health issues because of the shape of their heads, but if they keep shortening their stops they will have breathing issues. There are some OCD issues but I'm of the belief it isn't from brain function, rather from human stupidity and inner breeding.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm curious why their changed their heads to such an extreme shape. Any idea why?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It looks like it was a greatly heated debate but the English were trying to keep more to the original style and the American's bred more for the stocky egg shaped. I don't believe there was a reason other than looks to change the appearance.


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

oh no! Of course not. I didnt even read the article. I couldnt get it to load. I thought it was talking about how they were thinking about kicking them out of the shows all together. I DO NOT want their health to get worse. No no, not at all. I probably gave you all a scare lol. I guess I should have read the article, huh? lol SORRY all!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

meggels said:


> I'm curious why their changed their heads to such an extreme shape. Any idea why?


For the same reason frenchies have smushed faces, neos have wrinkles, dachshunds are short legged and long backed, GSDs have sloped backs, etc. People pick one trait they think is attractive or cute and exaggerate it although WHERE the heck the sloped back on the GSD came from I don't know.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

dooneygirl09 said:


> oh no! Of course not. I didnt even read the article. I couldnt get it to load. I thought it was talking about how they were thinking about kicking them out of the shows all together. I DO NOT want their health to get worse. No no, not at all. I probably gave you all a scare lol. I guess I should have read the article, huh? lol SORRY all!


Haha. No worries! It just looked like you were sad those two dogs were DQed. Haha.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> For the same reason frenchies have smushed faces, neos have wrinkles, dachshunds are short legged and long backed, GSDs have sloped backs, etc. People pick one trait they think is attractive or cute and exaggerate it although WHERE the heck the sloped back on the GSD came from I don't know.


I think GSDs originally had a slightly sloped back. I remember Rin Tin Tin - it was one of the features that made a GSD easily identified, like being able to tell the difference between a hawk and a vulture in the sky by their wing shape.

So if a little slope was good, a horrible, debilitating, deforming slope should be great. Everyone should want their GSDs to look like frogs in the rear and have 10 surgeries to help them walk.

I don't know why, the GSDs just bother me more than the others. Maybe because I never knew a bulldog or a pekinese when I would young, but I remember how Germans Shepherds were really the standard of dogs as a whole. If you had a German Shepherd, you had made it. Now, they are just a joke.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

This is great but why were they allowed to enter at all? I mean they are already a best of breed winner, many irresponsible breeders will use that to sell and breed puppies.


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

People must remember a lot of this is due to the backlash from a program called Pedigree Dogs Exposed (PDE). Despite denials as to the health situation it hit pedigree breeders hard, even those whose breeds are not that bad. 4 years later the Kennel Club in the UK produced Dogs - A Healthy Future - YouTube just before the sequel to the program came out. You'll notice that the bulldog breeder is actually making progress with changes to the breed. The sequel to PDE, "Pedigree Dogs Exposed: Three years on" has since been shown but do not have a link available. Main focus regarding on breeds were on the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel again and Boxers.

It should be noted the KC is funded by registrations. If the "pedigree" name is damaged people will not register and PDE did damage the name hard. They know they have to convince the public at large that either PDE was wrong (not realistic as it's obvious to the eye for some breeds) or that they are doing things to correct the issues to simply survive. It's hard has they have no enforcement powers in regards to the breed clubs.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

doggoblin said:


> People must remember a lot of this is due to the backlash from a program called Pedigree Dogs Exposed (PDE).


I recently watched the first one but haven't seen the second one. I was so horrified at those poor spaniels screaming in pain because their brains were too big for their head it made me sick to my stomach, and ashamed to be a human being.


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

Using Vets to help Judge dogs at Crufts 2012 - YouTube an interesting view. 
Major international backlash occuring including a facebook page supporting the disqualified bulldog. Will be interesting to see what happens over the next few days.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Seems to me this is actually second-guessing the judges, which is going to go make alot of judges unhappy.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

doggoblin said:


> Using Vets to help Judge dogs at Crufts 2012 - YouTube an interesting view.
> Major international backlash occuring including a facebook page supporting the disqualified bulldog. Will be interesting to see what happens over the next few days.


Yes, it seems their intentions are sincere. And I thought the bulldog looked pretty good; nothing too exaggerated. I really do believe we are swinging back towards common sense and health and vitality for the well-being of the dogs. 

This gives me hope...


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes I do think it's a good start. Maybe they didn't check all dogs coming into the show because of finances. So decided to just check the ones going into the final.

There is absolutely know reason a basset can't run Abigail was on the go all the time and could hunt like no other. She didn't have all the wrinkles, even though I think they are cute but the European bassets are way more wrinkly than the American ones. I often thought Abby would have made a good rep for the breed. She would have never won a show but she was straight legged and could really go and hunt well which should stay in the breed. I thought she was beautiful.


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> Seems to me this is actually second-guessing the judges, which is going to go make alot of judges unhappy.


It may well make some judges unhappy but as can be seen by the Dogs - A Healthy Future (already linked to in a previous post) they have been working at education, including judges, for a while.

As for why not check all dogs, it's not necessarily finances but time. I don't know the numbers, even within 15 breeds but say 20 dogs for each of the 15 breeds at 5 mins each is 25hours or so just doing health checks.

Edit: found a couple of numbers.. Pugs.. 264, French Bulldogs 221, Dalmations 201.. seems that 20 was really low..


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

meggels said:


> I'm curious why their changed their heads to such an extreme shape. Any idea why?


That's what happens when you breed for show, plain and simple. You ruin breeds.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

chowder said:


> I agree that it seems rather arbitrary to limit it to just those 15 breeds. They should make it apply to all the breeds that are entered into the show. I would love to see the Chows brought back to a more natural state so I have no problem with them being on the list, but I would also like to see Lhasa's and other breeds included on it.


I read a question somewhere asking the same thing and I believe that the reason other breeds are not included is because more extensive testing would be required for those breeds whereas these 15 can be checked on the spot to decide whether they should be eligible for the group win or not. Dogs like the Cavaliers were not included because they would have to have more than just a quick vet check to determine whether they are healthy or not. Other breeds that we all would love to included can appear to be all fine and dandy on the outside. This all goes back to health testing and responsible breeding for those issues. Maybe this little 15 breed thing will kick start stricter breeding policies.



brandypup said:


> This is great but why were they allowed to enter at all? I mean they are already a best of breed winner, many irresponsible breeders will use that to sell and breed puppies.


They are not BOB winners. At least not on paper. When they were disqualified, that title was stripped from them. Their owners can claim that they won BOB at Crufts but they don't have the documentation to back it up. Sure, they can always whip out one of these articles but then you have the "They were DQed because they failed their health test" bit in there and that will turn potential bitch owners away for sure.



doggoblin said:


> It may well make some judges unhappy but as can be seen by the Dogs - A Healthy Future (already linked to in a previous post) they have been working at education, including judges, for a while.
> 
> As for why not check all dogs, it's not necessarily finances but time. I don't know the numbers, even within 15 breeds but say 20 dogs for each of the 15 breeds at 5 mins each is 25hours or so just doing health checks.
> 
> Edit: found a couple of numbers.. Pugs.. 264, French Bulldogs 221, Dalmations 201.. seems that 20 was really low..


I think it makes sense to just check the breed winners only because of, as you said, time. You have over 600 dogs in just three breeds. Maybe, rather than having the dogs checked AT the show AFTER they win BOB, they could be required to be checked by a KC vet or wherever the KC got these vets for Crufts. That might be a huge financial thing too but they could start with just the 15 breeds and work up from there. I'm not complaining. I think this is a great start. Sure, it's only 15 dogs being checked but it's better than zero.


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

Another interesting link regarding the kennels of the clumber spaniel that was disqualified:
Only the Best Die Young

For those who have not seen the Pedigree Dogs Exposed or it's sequel http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qjkErdashM is both together.


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

Okay now you all have hurt Kofi's feelings!
I know little about dog competition. I do understand that there are and always will be disreputable breeders that are only in it for the money. I would never purchase a dog from such a breeder. Kofi is five years old and has had one UTI, and no other health issues.
I would have thought that bulldogs entering into such dog competitions would have been bred responsibly.
Just felt I must speak up for love of bulldogs!


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> This is great!! I wonder what the bulldog and Peke fanciers/breeders will do?


Bulldog and Peke breeders who are breeding for the love of the breed will do as they have always done, do their best to preserve a beautiful and healthy breed.


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

unfortunately, it looks like the AKC is vehemently opposed to the steps the KC has taken:



> From: - Terrierman's Daily Dose -
> 
> From: Dennis Sprung
> Sent: Friday, March 09, 2012 08:44 AM
> ...


and also, quite sadly:



> "The English Mastiff, the Neopolitan Mastiff and the Basset join the English Bulldog, the Pekingese and the Clumber Spaniel in failing the simplest kind of vet check being done at Crufts.
> 
> So, far, six of the top dogs from fifteen high profile breeds subject to veterinary inspection have failed their vet checks.
> 
> An exhibited dog of a seventh breed, the Dogue De Bordeaux, collapsed and died on the way out of the ring. "


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow. That's just truly awful. you have to wonder if sadistic, evil people go into dog breeding just to torture those poor dogs like some mutant Dr. Mengeles. 

No one should be that pissed off because the KC is trying to make dogs healthier.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

danecolor said:


> unfortunately, it looks like the AKC is vehemently opposed to the steps the KC has taken:
> 
> From: - Terrierman's Daily Dose -
> 
> ...


Well that's an example of an open mind, isn't it? :suspicious:

I actually met Dennis Sprung several years ago in his New York office, to discuss a possible art project for the AKC. 

Yes, well, that statement from him doesn't surprise me at all...


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

Kofismom said:


> I do understand that there are and always will be disreputable breeders that are only in it for the money. I would never purchase a dog from such a breeder. Kofi is five years old and has had one UTI, and no other health issues.
> I would have thought that bulldogs entering into such dog competitions would have been bred responsibly.
> Just felt I must speak up for love of bulldogs!


Dogs - A Healthy Future - YouTube check at around 15minutes in. The breeder there is the star of the video. Even he admits that they are unlikely to win in show events (17:30ish in). Says a lot about the show circuit and the need for radical action such as the latest rules and disqualifications. In show circuits unfortunately it's still the interpretation of breed standards and politics which are important, not the health of a dog. There are key players in breed clubs who are in denial about problems. The German Kennel Club (VDH) has actually kicked out the bulldog breed club for not even accepting the fact that changes were needed to improve the health of the breed. Says a lot.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Turns out the Clumber was cleared by a specialist

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...262973948_1037683132_3170900_1327804545_n.jpg


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

But not a vet in the UK and cannot judge if they were independent or took the breed into account. The vet who disqualified the dog was independent and was only looking at the health of the dog. Conspiricy theories either way. Solution.. Post pictures of the dogs eyes in question... no I don't see it happening either.


----------



## jiml (Jun 29, 2010)

My initial reaction was the same as all of yours... however, it's now come to light that the Bulldog was DQ'd for a scratch on the eye - an injury that will heal and would obviously have no effect on offspring - and that this dog has actually passed health testing for hips, elbows, trachea etc.>>>>>>

Turns out the Clumber was cleared by a specialist>>>>


Im sure they will all have excuses and their dogs found clear of disease (by their doctor). They invested a lot of money in these dogs and stand to loose money also. There will def be pushback and im sure the process will evolve. This is still a good step as health will be a larger factor in future breedings.


I apologize if this was posted earlier. responce from AKC president.


From: Dennis Sprung
Sent: Friday, March 09, 2012 08:44 AM
To: Robin Stansell; Sheila Goffe; Margaret Poindexter; John Lyons
Cc: Gina DiNardo
Subject: Re: Any advice for Bulldog Club of America (BCA) and the other targeted breeds??

We should prepare a statement after all facts are in. However you can assure and share with everyone that AKC will NEVER allow any such practice to occur. Our Parent Clubs own their respective standard and we support them 100 percent. Furthermore a Judges' decision is final and we respect that as well. The situation is a very disappointing one here from the point of view of breeders, exhibitors and judges and fanciers from around the world. In summary while our PCs have a right to be upset and concerned I will never allow this wrongful practice in America. Never!!! Dennis

- Terrierman's Daily Dose -


http://www.the-kennel-club.org.uk/services/public/breed/watch/Default.aspx


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I do like the Kennel Clubs new mate select feature, and how it shows the inbreeding coefficient for each breed - although I wonder how accurate it is.

Edit: The Pedigree Dog Exposed: Three years on video was very interesting. It looks like the kennel club has made some good changes, but that the judges are just not following through... and these judges come from the parent clubs of these breeds.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I still feel that a lot of this falls on the judges and the parent clubs. 

It falls on the parent clubs to have appropriate standards and if the standards are being followed and the breed still has major health issues then the standard needs to change. The neo, for example, has wrinkles as a major part of the standard and a lack of excessive wrinkles is a major fault. THAT is the parent club's fault.

It falls on the judges to uphold the standard in the ring if the parent club has an appropriate standard. In the GSD standard, nowhere does it say that the dog must have frog legs and must not be able to walk easily. In fact, the opposite is true. Upon reading the standard, the ideal dog described has a strong, straight back with strong, straight legs, and moves with a strong gait. I feel that, in that case, it is the fault of the judges. They accept these frog dogs and, as a result, breeders breed for that trait. 

Breeders that are opposed to these new changes for the KC are obviously blind to the failure of a breed they breed and for the president of the AKC to say that veterinary involvement in such disfigured breeds is "wrongful" is just plain shameful.


----------

